
The Screen of Enamoration: Love in the Age of Google - opaque
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/11/13/screen-enamoration-love-age-google/
======
Terr_
> “The myth of love at first site is so powerful,” writes Barthes

OK, I have to give props for that one.

